# Opal racers



## Ryan Ward (Oct 9, 2012)

I dont know if this worked but this is a indigo opal check racer i raised this year?


----------



## Ryan Ward (Oct 9, 2012)

and another opal indigo , but this is the barred effect.. I really like these youngsters this year...


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Very Nice Birds! :d
what were the parents?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Very Nice birds. Definitely Opal, but I am not sure if they are also Indigo. If your Indigo parent is heterozygous, only about 50% of their offspring will be Indigo. I have quite a few Indigo+Opals in my flock and while they are quite variable in expression, all of them are much more rusty-brown colored than your birds. The Thing they all have in common is a white tail bar. Would like to see pictures of the parents of these birds. None the less, you have some beautiful young birds there

Jim


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree that these birds might just be normal opal (without any indigo). I have never bred any birds with the combination myself though, and opal can be extremely variable.

Ron Huntley has this picture on his website of an indigo opal:









Notice the completely white tail-bar as Jim said...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have thought the same thing about whether they are indigo or not but figured you knew your birds better than I did


----------

